# Does a 1/16" Rabbeting Bit Exist



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anybody manufacture a bit that will cut a 1/16" rabbet?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

just out of curiosity, what is the project and how many linear feet do you have to cut ? and, what will go in the rabbet ?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

John Smith_ said:


> just out of curiosity, what is the project and how many linear feet do you have to cut ? and, what will go in the rabbet ?


I made a face frame cabinet that will have 3 adjustable shelves that will rest on angled shelf pins ( 2 on each end).
The shelves are plywood wrapped all 4 sides with red oak. I based all dimensions on the Sagulator calculations.
The unfinished shelves are a pretty tight fit captured front to back between the back of the cabinet and the back side of the face frame. I'm going to finish them with stain and poly which will make them even tighter.
I just want to make them a tad smaller all around. The shelves measure 12" Wide X 33 3/4" long.
I could sand the edges, rip a tad off on the table saw, or joint them on my router table.
Another technique I have used is to rabbet 1/2 the height of the edge and then flip the shelf over and use a flush trim bit to remove the other 1/2 of the height. I decided to use this technique but my rabbeting kit doesn't have a bearing that will do a 1/16" rabbet.
My apologies if my answer was overly wordy.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@JIMMIEM, the rabbet bit that I own that cuts a rabbet 1/16 inch is the Amana Tool miniature bit shown here from the ToolsToday online catalog: Amana Tool MR0101 Miniature 5/16 D Rabbet with 3/16 D Ball Bearing x 1/2 CH x 1/4 Inch SHK Carbide Tipped Router Bit

There are also the larger multi Rabbet bits which have 20 or so interchangeable bearings such as the Amana Superabbet Router Bits - Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits plus the bearing 67400 bearing which can be bought by itself or as part of larger sets. 57500 ( 5 bearings) or 16 bearings (67800).
Infinity Cutting Tools sells a similar set Mega-Rabbet Router Bit and Bearing Set


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

JIMMIEM said:


> I made a face frame cabinet that will have 3 adjustable shelves that will rest on angled shelf pins ( 2 on each end).
> The shelves are plywood wrapped all 4 sides with red oak. I based all dimensions on the Sagulator calculations.
> The unfinished shelves are a pretty tight fit captured front to back between the back of the cabinet and the back side of the face frame. I'm going to finish them with stain and poly which will make them even tighter.
> I just want to make them a tad smaller all around. The shelves measure 12" Wide X 33 3/4" long.
> ...


Well Jim you described clearly what you have and what you want. In the middle of reading your post/description I though you did not have other means of trimming a 1/16th and were limited to a hand held router. You mentioned a couple of other ways to do the trimming which you have the tools to use. If you are fixed on using the rabbeting technique instead of taking a 1/16th off all the way around if you had an1/8th inch you could rabbet one long side and one short side. I believe I would opt for the router table and take a 1/16th off al the way around easy peasy and call it done. Your cabinet sounds like it will be really nice and well made when finished. Show us a pic or 2. Good luck!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

TWheels said:


> @JIMMIEM, the rabbet bit that I own that cuts a rabbet 1/16 inch is the Amana Tool miniature bit shown here from the ToolsToday online catalog: Amana Tool MR0101 Miniature 5/16 D Rabbet with 3/16 D Ball Bearing x 1/2 CH x 1/4 Inch SHK Carbide Tipped Router Bit
> 
> There are also the larger multi Rabbet bits which have 20 or so interchangeable bearings such as the Amana Suoer Superabbet Router Bits - Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits plus the bearing 67400 bearing which can be bought by itself or as part of larger sets. 57500 ( 5 bearings) or 16 bearings (67800).
> infinity sells a similar set Mega-Rabbet Router Bit and Bearing Set


Thank You


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have router table with a fence then just about any straight bit can be set up to rabbet off 1/16". 
4D


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Router table and fence set to trim away 1/16 or so, sides and ends would by my choice. Table saw with a couple of dado blades, buried in the fence would also work well.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> Another technique I have used is to rabbet 1/2 the height of the edge and then flip the shelf over and use a flush trim bit to remove the other 1/2 of the height. I decided to use this technique but my rabbeting kit doesn't have a bearing that will do a 1/16" rabbet.
> My apologies if my answer was overly wordy.


a bearing store/outlet will likely have the bearing with dimensions you need. just a thought...


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

4DThinker said:


> If you have router table with a fence then just about any straight bit can be set up to rabbet off 1/16".
> 4D


I was thinking the same. Isn't one of attributes of a router table is to take shallower cuts than the bit alone can do??


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This project is probably done by now, but I want to add that if I didn't have a table, I'd use my Colt trim router with an edge guide, and use a small mortising bit like this to do it freehand. The biggest problem with freehand is that it's easy to have a hickup and tilt the router, gouging the piece.









Another possible method if you have a track saw. Many have accesory pieces that allow mounting a router and sliding it along the track saw's groove. This might work very well if you have a track saw. This is the accessory for the Triton track, which is the same as the Makita track. This can also be used for dados and grooves.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a fence that I made for my router table that allows me to do jointing. I used it to take < 1/6" off one side and one end. The shelves fit fine in the cabinet after this so I didn't have to joint the other side and end. My initial concern was that the length and width of the shelves would make them awkward to handle safely on the router table but turned out to not be a problem.
Thank You for all your responses.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see you found an easy solution to your query.
That is the way I would have done it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good solution. Minimal work, big difference.


----------

